# Decrotive wraps



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

I am learning how to do decrotive wraps above the reel seat (fish wraps,Xwraps. Etc...) and I can't find many instructions or online videos on how to do them. Anyone know anywhere to learn how to do some basic decrotive wraps? Thanks!



Sam


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Rod Building section of the uppity striper forum.  More info than you can shake a stick at, cuz they got nothing better to do all winter up there.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you on facebook? The NERBs group on there is a GREAT source of info. If you are, let me know your name on there and I will send you an invite. I enjoy doing decorative wraps and would be more than willing to help you learn if you have any questions. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## wfhenly037 (Oct 25, 2013)

What Hudak said! Billy Vivona's decorative wrap book is a good place to start as well.


----------

